# Ora che sono sfumati Renato e Chukwuemeka fate il vostro nome per la mediana



## emamilan99 (3 Agosto 2022)

Come da titolo ieri ci sono stati soffiati via due obiettivi, ora chi vorreste per la mediana? Ricordiamoci che va sostituito un titolarissimo come Kessie, uno che non era mai rotto e ti faceva 45 partite in una stagione.
A me non dispiacerebbe *Ndombele*, meno fisico ma più tecnico di Kessie
Mi hanno parlato molto bene di* Kouadio Kone* del Monchegladbach
*Matar Sarr* non lo conosco proprio, mi pare troppo inesperto e fragile per poter giocare nei due davanti la difesa
Occhio a *Cristante*, anche per la questione liste..

Quindi chi vorreste come mediano da alternare a Tonali e Bennacer? Fate i vostri nomi, ovviamente fattibili..


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo ieri ci sono stati soffiati via due obiettivi, ora chi vorreste per la mediana? Ricordiamoci che va sostituito un titolarissimo come Kessie, uno che non era mai rotto e ti faceva 45 partite in una stagione.
> A me non dispiacerebbe *Ndombele*, meno fisico ma più tecnico di Kessie
> Mi hanno parlato molto bene di* Kouadio Kone* del Monchegladbach
> *Matar Sarr* non lo conosco proprio, mi pare troppo inesperto e fragile per poter giocare nei due davanti la difesa
> ...



Io aspetterei conferma ufficiale per Sanches. 
Comunque il concetto di base è corretto, o si cambia impianto di gioco e quindi puoi farne a meno oppure un giocatore con quelle caratteristiche ti serve.


----------



## Zenos (3 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo ieri ci sono stati soffiati via due obiettivi, ora chi vorreste per la mediana? Ricordiamoci che va sostituito un titolarissimo come Kessie, uno che non era mai rotto e ti faceva 45 partite in una stagione.
> A me non dispiacerebbe *Ndombele*, meno fisico ma più tecnico di Kessie
> Mi hanno parlato molto bene di* Kouadio Kone* del Monchegladbach
> *Matar Sarr* non lo conosco proprio, mi pare troppo inesperto e fragile per poter giocare nei due davanti la difesa
> ...


SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS

una squadra che ha appena vinto lo scudetto non può sostituire un titolarissimo con una scommessa o con un Veretout o un Cristante qualsiasi. 
Sarebbe grave, soprattutto aver speso 35 milioni per il trequartista avendo un buco del genere in mediana.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Agosto 2022)

SMS sarebbe bellissimo ma non ci credo nemmeno un po. E' comunque inaccettabile che un giocatore del genere si faccia tutta la carriera alla lazio...


----------



## The P (3 Agosto 2022)

I nomi non li dobbiamo fare noi, come ha giustamente detto un utente, Kessie erano 7-8 mesi che sapevamo di averlo perso.

MMM avrebbero dovuto avere delle soluzioni pronte e non soltanto un nome, se quel nome avevano difficoltà a chiuderlo. 

Spero non sia un Messias bis, il ruolo principale da coprire nella sessione di mercato, che viene coperta l'ultimo giorno con il piano F dopo un estate di confusione.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo ieri ci sono stati soffiati via due obiettivi, ora chi vorreste per la mediana? Ricordiamoci che va sostituito un titolarissimo come Kessie, uno che non era mai rotto e ti faceva 45 partite in una stagione.
> A me non dispiacerebbe *Ndombele*, meno fisico ma più tecnico di Kessie
> Mi hanno parlato molto bene di* Kouadio Kone* del Monchegladbach
> *Matar Sarr* non lo conosco proprio, mi pare troppo inesperto e fragile per poter giocare nei due davanti la difesa
> ...


Nomi fattibili che mi piacciono 

Cristante, perfettamente intercambiabile con Bennacer, adatto al modulo, riserva tra le migliori in A nella posizione, lo prendi in Pdr per 8-10 milioni complessivi e ti sistemi le liste alla grande con un team formed utilissimo 

Dal Bologna come prendi, prendi bene tra Schouten, Svanberg e Dominguez: costi contenuti e ottime prospettive 

Nel caso si voglia andare al risparmio e portare dentro un giocatore di garra che possa piacere a Pioli credo che Nandez venga via per due spicci e prima di deprimersi a Cagliari era uno dei migliori del campionato


----------



## Swaitak (3 Agosto 2022)

Se deve essere italiano, Jorginho (scadenza 2023) ?


----------



## ILMAGO (3 Agosto 2022)

Per la nostra politica (under 23 che ancora non ha fatto vedere il meglio di se ma con già qualche lampo fatto vedere) forse un nome cocreto e sostenibile per il ns budget rimasto potrebbe essere ILIC del Verona. 20 anni, già 2 anni di esperienza da titolare in A, buona fisicita buona tecnica, costo medio basso (15 circa) stipendio ridicolo.

Ma magari ci sono profili più adatti, in questo massara e moncada sicuramente ne sanno più di me!


----------



## folletto (3 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo ieri ci sono stati soffiati via due obiettivi, ora chi vorreste per la mediana? Ricordiamoci che va sostituito un titolarissimo come Kessie, uno che non era mai rotto e ti faceva 45 partite in una stagione.
> A me non dispiacerebbe *Ndombele*, meno fisico ma più tecnico di Kessie
> Mi hanno parlato molto bene di* Kouadio Kone* del Monchegladbach
> *Matar Sarr* non lo conosco proprio, mi pare troppo inesperto e fragile per poter giocare nei due davanti la difesa
> ...


Dipende da quanti soldi ci sono a disposizione ma temo che l’unica strada percorribile sia pescare un esubero di qualche squadra della Premier sempre che ce ne sia qualcuno adatto alle nostre necessità, fermo restando che il sostituto di Kessie doveva essere una priorità in questa sessione di mercato


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo ieri ci sono stati soffiati via due obiettivi, ora chi vorreste per la mediana? Ricordiamoci che va sostituito un titolarissimo come Kessie, uno che non era mai rotto e ti faceva 45 partite in una stagione.
> A me non dispiacerebbe *Ndombele*, meno fisico ma più tecnico di Kessie
> Mi hanno parlato molto bene di* Kouadio Kone* del Monchegladbach
> *Matar Sarr* non lo conosco proprio, mi pare troppo inesperto e fragile per poter giocare nei due davanti la difesa
> ...


Sarei curioso di sapere se pioli sta pensando di provare adli nel ruolo.


----------



## ILMAGO (3 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sarei curioso di sapere se pioli sta pensando di provare adli nel ruolo.


Secondo me forse tra qualche anno, ora è totalmente infattibile. Noi avevamo trovato equilibrio con 3 mediani come tonali Bennacer Kessie a metà campo, già fuori la fisicita Kessie e dentro Adli rischi lato fisicita e di pressing se poi porti pure Adli nei 2 stravolgi tutto e rischia di saltare L equilibrio totalmente


----------



## Solo (3 Agosto 2022)

Bakayoko. 

Che oltretutto giocando raggiungerà il numero di presenze necessario per trasformare il diritto di riscatto in obbligo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo ieri ci sono stati soffiati via due obiettivi, ora chi vorreste per la mediana? Ricordiamoci che va sostituito un titolarissimo come Kessie, uno che non era mai rotto e ti faceva 45 partite in una stagione.
> A me non dispiacerebbe *Ndombele*, meno fisico ma più tecnico di Kessie
> Mi hanno parlato molto bene di* Kouadio Kone* del Monchegladbach
> *Matar Sarr* non lo conosco proprio, mi pare troppo inesperto e fragile per poter giocare nei due davanti la difesa
> ...


meite 2 il ritorno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS
> 
> una squadra che ha appena vinto lo scudetto non può sostituire un titolarissimo con una scommessa o con un Veretout o un Cristante qualsiasi.
> Sarebbe grave, soprattutto aver speso 35 milioni per il trequartista avendo un buco del genere in mediana.


Sai anche tu benissimo che è impossibile per 100 motivi.
Io farei carte false per averlo al Milan domani mattina ( lo dico da anni ) ma per età, costo e profilo non c'entra nulla con le nostre politiche di acquisto.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (3 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo ieri ci sono stati soffiati via due obiettivi, ora chi vorreste per la mediana? Ricordiamoci che va sostituito un titolarissimo come Kessie, uno che non era mai rotto e ti faceva 45 partite in una stagione.
> A me non dispiacerebbe *Ndombele*, meno fisico ma più tecnico di Kessie
> Mi hanno parlato molto bene di* Kouadio Kone* del Monchegladbach
> *Matar Sarr* non lo conosco proprio, mi pare troppo inesperto e fragile per poter giocare nei due davanti la difesa
> ...


Di quei nomi lì Ndombele è il più pronto ed è pure un esubero di Gonde ed è già stato prestato al Lione l'anno scorso, per mè fattibile come prestito.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo ieri ci sono stati soffiati via due obiettivi, ora chi vorreste per la mediana? Ricordiamoci che va sostituito un titolarissimo come Kessie, uno che non era mai rotto e ti faceva 45 partite in una stagione.
> A me non dispiacerebbe *Ndombele*, meno fisico ma più tecnico di Kessie
> Mi hanno parlato molto bene di* Kouadio Kone* del Monchegladbach
> *Matar Sarr* non lo conosco proprio, mi pare troppo inesperto e fragile per poter giocare nei due davanti la difesa
> ...


la situazione a centrocampo è brutta.
mi pare ormai chiaro che guardiola abbia accantonato la mossa dei 3 centrocampisti (che ci ha fatto vincere il campionato) e voglia ritornare a 2. 
spiegabile? inspiegabile? vedremo.
vedremo se adli e cdk sapranno interpretare il ruolo come serve a noi, su diaz ci metto la mano sul fuoco che se gioca noi andiamo sotto contro chiunque. ma si sa a noi ci piace farci del male.

quindi in mezzo siamo 4 per 2 posti, tonali benna pobega krunic. assolutamente scarsa la batteria per pensare di fare una grande stagione.

kessie è già out da 1 anno e noi siamo ancora qui a brancolare nel buio come sempre, come col vice turca, come col vice romagna, come col vice theo l'altr'anno, come col il vice ibra dove sono stati presi prima manza e poi pellegri e lazetic.
gran paura che come di consueto rimarremo monchi, basterà un infortunio per mandare in vacca la stagione.

ce ne vuole uno forte e alla svelta, e niente scuse di soldi perchè allora non ne dovevano spendere 35 per cdk.
preghiamo.


----------



## Albijol (3 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo ieri ci sono stati soffiati via due obiettivi, ora chi vorreste per la mediana? Ricordiamoci che va sostituito un titolarissimo come Kessie, uno che non era mai rotto e ti faceva 45 partite in una stagione.
> A me non dispiacerebbe *Ndombele*, meno fisico ma più tecnico di Kessie
> Mi hanno parlato molto bene di* Kouadio Kone* del Monchegladbach
> *Matar Sarr* non lo conosco proprio, mi pare troppo inesperto e fragile per poter giocare nei due davanti la difesa
> ...


Non seguo il calcio estero quindi l'unica cosa che posso dire è : CHIUNQUE TRANNE CRISTANTE


----------



## shevchampions (3 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo ieri ci sono stati soffiati via due obiettivi, ora chi vorreste per la mediana? Ricordiamoci che va sostituito un titolarissimo come Kessie, uno che non era mai rotto e ti faceva 45 partite in una stagione.
> A me non dispiacerebbe *Ndombele*, meno fisico ma più tecnico di Kessie
> Mi hanno parlato molto bene di* Kouadio Kone* del Monchegladbach
> *Matar Sarr* non lo conosco proprio, mi pare troppo inesperto e fragile per poter giocare nei due davanti la difesa
> ...


Ragazzi, abbiamo 5 centrocampisti e 7 trequartisti. Renato rappresentava (rappresenta?) una vera e propria occasione. Preso lui avremmo poi gestito la situazione, ma al momento non c’è nessuna urgenza, nonostante il centrocampo basso è il reparto in cui siamo meno forti.

Per me, a meno che non si presenti un’altra occasione simile, rimarremo così fino agli ultimi giorni di agosto, e se dovesse uscire Bakayoko, allora un esborso lo potremmo anche fare. Altrimenti, il ruolo è coperto.


----------



## evideon (3 Agosto 2022)

Khéphren Thuram​


----------



## alexpozzi90 (3 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la situazione a centrocampo è brutta.
> mi pare ormai chiaro che guardiola abbia accantonato la mossa dei 3 centrocampisti (che ci ha fatto vincere il campionato) e voglia ritornare a 2.
> spiegabile? inspiegabile? vedremo.
> vedremo se adli e cdk sapranno interpretare il ruolo come serve a noi, su diaz ci metto la mano sul fuoco che se gioca noi andiamo sotto contro chiunque. ma si sa a noi ci piace farci del male.
> ...


A leggere i tuoi post sembra che arriviamo da un settimo e un sesto posto, non da un secondo e un primo, as usual... 
Comunque il Kessié 21/22 se non ricordo male è stato fischiato fino ad aprile inoltrato (e non solo per il contratto, ma perché faceva pena in campo e infatti è stato panchinato/subentrato come mai negli anni prima), sembra davvero che sia andato via Seedorf o Rijkaard. XD
Semplicemente si cambierà leggermente stile di gioco, come poi avviene ogni anno.

PS: le altre rivali non hanno manco 2 per ruolo per ogni ruolo come noi, quindi parlare di rosa incompleta è abbastanza contestabile


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nomi fattibili che mi piacciono
> 
> Cristante, perfettamente intercambiabile con Bennacer, adatto al modulo, riserva tra le migliori in A nella posizione, lo prendi in Pdr per 8-10 milioni complessivi e ti sistemi le liste alla grande con un team formed utilissimo
> 
> ...


Svanber mi piace molto ma è da poco andato al wolfsburg.. Nandez lo vedo più mezzala o esterno di centrocampo non come mediano


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Per la nostra politica (under 23 che ancora non ha fatto vedere il meglio di se ma con già qualche lampo fatto vedere) forse un nome cocreto e sostenibile per il ns budget rimasto potrebbe essere ILIC del Verona. 20 anni, già 2 anni di esperienza da titolare in A, buona fisicita buona tecnica, costo medio basso (15 circa) stipendio ridicolo.
> 
> Ma magari ci sono profili più adatti, in questo massara e moncada sicuramente ne sanno più di me!


Ilic molto interessante.. mediano, classe 2001..


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sarei curioso di sapere se pioli sta pensando di provare adli nel ruolo.


Dubito.. adli ha le lacune principali proprio nella fase difensiva.. contrasti fisici corpo a corpo, scivolate, intensità..


----------



## Tobi (3 Agosto 2022)

Difficile. Di certo Cristallo o Veretout non ci azzeccano nulla con il nostro modo di fare calcio. I nostri corrono al triplo della velocità. L'unico sarebbe Kephren Thuram per caratteristiche fisiche che potrebbe sostituire degnamente Kessie ma non lo hanno venduto al Psg figuriamoci se lo danno a noi.

A questo punto buio totale, mi auguro un nome che non sia mai uscito perché quelli fatti sono da far venire i brividi


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Khéphren Thuram​


eh magari.. giovame fisico, forte tecnicamente.. ma credo costi un po


----------



## ILMAGO (3 Agosto 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, abbiamo 5 centrocampisti e 7 trequartisti. Renato rappresentava (rappresenta?) una vera e propria occasione. Preso lui avremmo poi gestito la situazione, ma al momento non c’è nessuna urgenza, nonostante il centrocampo basso è il reparto in cui siamo meno forti.
> 
> Per me, a meno che non si presenti un’altra occasione simile, rimarremo così fino agli ultimi giorni di agosto, e se dovesse uscire Bakayoko, allora un esborso lo potremmo anche fare. Altrimenti, il ruolo è coperto.



lascia stare il numero…. Guarda la qualità.
3 su 5 sono Pobega Krunic Baka. 
Onesti mestieranti di buon livello, ma che oggi non reggono il confronto con i centrocampi delle big italiane o ancor meno delle big europee.

Non offrendo nessuno se dico che rappresentano loro 3 un centrocampo livello Torino o Sassuolo (non cattive squadre ma diciamo da mezza classifica).
Ecco io fare una stagione (ogni volta che è squalificato o infortunati o sostituiti in corsa tonali e benna) con un centrocampo livello Torino o Sassuolo contro il Real, Chelsea, Psg, City, Bayern, Barca, Liverpool ecc oppure in Italia contro Juve, Inter, Napoli, Roma, Lazio, ecc un po’ sarei preoccupato.

Serve uno forte da affiancare a Tonali e Bennacer necessariamente, utilizzando Pobega e Krunic per le missioni speciali nei secondi tempi o contro avversari a loro portata.


----------



## Alkampfer (3 Agosto 2022)

non lo so, ma siamo in ritardo di almeno 1 mese.


----------



## _ET_ (3 Agosto 2022)

Io mi aspetto un italiano.Cristante oppure Verratti(non sò quanto prende di stipendio) con qualche formula fantasiosa magari


----------



## Devil man (3 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Se deve essere italiano, Jorginho (scadenza 2023) ?


basta che non gli facciamo tirare i rigori


----------



## alexpozzi90 (3 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> lascia stare il numero…. Guarda la qualità.
> 3 su 5 sono Pobega Krunic Baka.
> Onesti mestieranti di buon livello, ma che oggi non reggono il confronto con i centrocampi delle big italiane o ancor meno delle big europee.
> 
> ...


In Italia non vedo proprio sti centrocampi inaffondabili, l'Inter è uguale e ha cambiato le riserve (ed è da vedere che Asllani-Mhiki > Vidal-Vecino, di sicuro non è uno stravolgimento e poi c'é sempre Gaglia che equivale al nostro Baka ed è pure prima riserva), la Juve è uguale (era arrivato Pogba, ma rip) e fa ridere da anni, la Roma sta prendendo giocatori pesanti (come età e contratti), Matic ha la mobilità di Baka più o meno, vediamo Wijnaldum. Il Napoli è rimasto uguale lì, anche se Fabian è scontento e potrebbe uscire. Tradotto, non vedo sti reparti strabilianti, tutt'altro, poi sono convinto che tutta sta sfiducia preventiva su Pobega verrà rimangiata.


----------



## Masanijey (3 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo ieri ci sono stati soffiati via due obiettivi, ora chi vorreste per la mediana? Ricordiamoci che va sostituito un titolarissimo come Kessie, uno che non era mai rotto e ti faceva 45 partite in una stagione.
> A me non dispiacerebbe *Ndombele*, meno fisico ma più tecnico di Kessie
> Mi hanno parlato molto bene di* Kouadio Kone* del Monchegladbach
> *Matar Sarr* non lo conosco proprio, mi pare troppo inesperto e fragile per poter giocare nei due davanti la difesa
> ...


Ammetto che sfumato Renato farò fatica a fare la bocca con un altro nome.
Comunque vado controcorrente e dico che se uno deve arrivare, deve essere veramente di valore. Altrimenti voto per un prestito in sostituzione di Bakayoko e rimandiamo alla prossima stagione per l'investimento.
Sono contrario a comprarne uno tanto per (vedi Cristante ad esempio).


----------



## peo74 (3 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Khéphren Thuram​


Il profilo ideale ma, temo, per noi irraggiungibile


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Agosto 2022)

Camara (Salisburgo) Fofana (Monaco, Lens), Matheus Nunes (Sporting), Ndombele in prestito

Di opzioni ce ne sono, vediamo se c'è la volontà


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Agosto 2022)

Qualcuno parla di Onyedika che gioca in danimarca.. io ho come pallino Loftus Cheek


----------



## ILMAGO (3 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> In Italia non vedo proprio sti centrocampi inaffondabili, l'Inter è uguale e ha cambiato le riserve (ed è da vedere che Asllani-Mhiki > Vidal-Vecino, di sicuro non è uno stravolgimento e poi c'é sempre Gaglia che equivale al nostro Baka ed è pure prima riserva), la Juve è uguale (era arrivato Pogba, ma rip) e fa ridere da anni, la Roma sta prendendo giocatori pesanti (come età e contratti), Matic ha la mobilità di Baka più o meno, vediamo Wijnaldum. Il Napoli è rimasto uguale lì, anche se Fabian è scontento e potrebbe uscire. Tradotto, non vedo sti reparti strabilianti, tutt'altro, poi sono convinto che tutta sta sfiducia preventiva su Pobega verrà rimangiata.


Non va ragionato solo in questi termini… 
Va ragionato l’imprevisto.
Se nel derby tonali è squalificato giochi con Bennacer Pobega (se non è infortunato) e con primo cambio krunic.

Loro se in quella partita non hanno squalificati (magari li hanno contro lo spezia o Lecce) giocano con BroZovic chala barella e primo cambio Asslani. Che è oggettivamente superiore ai nostri 3 senza tonali. E ci sta ti possano battere con queste formazioni.

Tu potrai dire, può accadere che noi saremo al completo e loro senza barella o BroZovic. Certo, ma sinceramente vorrei poter vincere lo scudetto con la mia forza invece che esser legato al “destino” degli squalificati o infortunati.

Il centrocampista buono Serve, per essere più forti del destino! (O delle ammonizioni scientifiche degli arbitri…)


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> A leggere i tuoi post sembra che arriviamo da un settimo e un sesto posto, non da un secondo e un primo, as usual...
> Comunque il Kessié 21/22 se non ricordo male è stato fischiato fino ad aprile inoltrato (e non solo per il contratto, ma perché faceva pena in campo e infatti è stato panchinato/subentrato come mai negli anni prima), sembra davvero che sia andato via Seedorf o Rijkaard. XD
> Semplicemente si cambierà leggermente stile di gioco, come poi avviene ogni anno.
> 
> PS: le altre rivali non hanno manco 2 per ruolo per ogni ruolo come noi, quindi parlare di rosa incompleta è abbastanza contestabile


a me delle rivali terremotate italiane importa poco, se ti accontenti di arrivare davanti ad una squadra fallita ed a una che fa mercato come il peggior galliani ok, io speravo di fare grossi passi avanti quest'estate e siamo solo a metà percorso per come la vedo io.
ma qui ormai non si può più fare critiche costruttive che ci sono sempre i maestrini che ti riprendono. contenti voi contenti tutti.
per me manca un CC forte, se non sei d'accordo passa oltre invece di fare ironia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> lascia stare il numero…. Guarda la qualità.
> 3 su 5 sono Pobega Krunic Baka.
> Onesti mestieranti di buon livello, ma che oggi non reggono il confronto con i centrocampi delle big italiane o ancor meno delle big europee.
> 
> ...


guarda lo scorso anno nel periodo coppe, siamo stati falcidiati dagli infortuni. e poi non puoi giocarle tutte ogni 3 giorni.
noi ci ricordiamo soltanto la 2a parte di stagione senza coppe...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (3 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a me delle rivali terremotate italiane importa poco, se ti accontenti di arrivare davanti ad una squadra fallita ed a una che fa mercato come il peggior galliani ok, io speravo di fare grossi passi avanti quest'estate e siamo solo a metà percorso per come la vedo io.
> ma qui ormai non si può più fare critiche costruttive che ci sono sempre i maestrini che ti riprendono. contenti voi contenti tutti.
> per me manca un CC forte, se non sei d'accordo passa oltre invece di fare ironia.


Ti assicuro che il tuo tono è ben lungi dall'essere una critica costruttiva, tra l'altro la squadra fallita e l'altra hanno dietro comunque potentati importanti, non è che sia così facile scalzarle come la si vuol far passare e noi comunque siamo in vantaggio di anni sulla costruzione di una struttura sportivo-economico sensata.
Anche per me manca un CC, ma non è che se non arriva domani siamo in emergenza totale, può arrivare anche il 31 agosto. Come rotazioni siamo messi peggio sul DC oggi come oggi, visto che non sembrano fidarsi di Gabbia quarto, mentre chiaramente si fidano di Krunic e Pobega (e su quest'ultimo sto collezionando le "ricevute" su valutazioni aprioristiche da rivedere fra un po', ho letto persino che Kessié abbia il piede fatato in sti giorni pur di sminuirlo).
Tra l'altro tutto per me si compensa col fatto che siamo nettamente più forti offensivamente: out Maldini-Castillejo-Lazetic, in Adli-CDK-Origi, un abisso.


----------



## Cantastorie (3 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo ieri ci sono stati soffiati via due obiettivi, ora chi vorreste per la mediana? Ricordiamoci che va sostituito un titolarissimo come Kessie, uno che non era mai rotto e ti faceva 45 partite in una stagione.
> A me non dispiacerebbe *Ndombele*, meno fisico ma più tecnico di Kessie
> Mi hanno parlato molto bene di* Kouadio Kone* del Monchegladbach
> *Matar Sarr* non lo conosco proprio, mi pare troppo inesperto e fragile per poter giocare nei due davanti la difesa
> ...


Se fosse economicamente “equo” (ovvero non ci chiedessero la Luna) vorrei Cristante o eventualmente una scommessa under (nessuno dei due occuperebbe posti in lista).
Cristante a mia memoria ha un ingaggio veramente abbordabile e sa fare anche il centrale di difesa.
Sono comunque convinto che si sia deciso di rallentare sul centrocampista per valutare al meglio le possibili collocazioni in campo di Pobega e Adli, come credo che Sanchez fosse stato mollato da tempo (per il comportamento…)


----------



## ILMAGO (3 Agosto 2022)

Un altro nome under 23 è Amadou Onana, del Lille, ma è già parecchio quotato. Forse troppo per quanto comunque di buono fatto intravedere. Sulle sue tracce c è il west ham e ha una valutazione pare già sopra i 25 milioni. Col il Lille che vorrebbe tenerlo un anno facendolo giocare titolare post Renato sanches per valorizzarlo ancora di più e venderlo anno prossimo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Agosto 2022)

Mi piacerebbe Pape Sarr che come potenziale è veramente top top. Non partirebbe titolarissimo ma già pronto per le rotazioni. ma penso alla fine arriverà un profilo alla Onana del Bordeaux con due spicci. O magari nessuno se rimane Baka (incubo). Adli li tra i due non è fattibile al momento secondo me.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Ti assicuro che il tuo tono è ben lungi dall'essere una critica costruttiva, tra l'altro la squadra fallita e l'altra hanno dietro comunque potentati importanti, non è che sia così facile scalzarle come la si vuol far passare e noi comunque siamo in vantaggio di anni sulla costruzione di una struttura sportivo-economico sensata.
> Anche per me manca un CC, ma non è che se non arriva domani siamo in emergenza totale, può arrivare anche il 31 agosto. Come rotazioni siamo messi peggio sul DC oggi come oggi, visto che non sembrano fidarsi di Gabbia quarto, mentre chiaramente si fidano di Krunic e Pobega (e su quest'ultimo sto collezionando le "ricevute" su valutazioni aprioristiche da rivedere fra un po', ho letto persino che Kessié abbia il piede fatato in sti giorni pur di sminuirlo).
> Tra l'altro tutto per me si compensa col fatto che siamo nettamente più forti offensivamente: out Maldini-Castillejo-Lazetic, in Adli-CDK-Origi, un abisso.


com'è il mio tono lo so io e la tua opinione non mi interessa.
leggo volentieri se parli di calcio, se invece devi criticare gli utenti per partito preso non citarmi.

tornando a noi ti faccio notare che i cc sono molto più soggetti ad infortuni e squalifiche oltre che a stanchezza, quindi per me la situazione è peggiore a cc, ma non è ottima neanche in difesa.
pobega per dire è già out da 2 settimane.

tu sei prevenuto verso di me ma non sai che io pobega lo volevo tenere anche lo scorso anno, e kessie mi è sempre piaciuto, quindi quel che dici con me non c'entra.
abbiamo speso pochissimo e questi sono 2 colpi che sappiamo di dover fare da 1 anno, non ci sono scuse.
la fase difensiva è tutto.


----------



## diavolo (3 Agosto 2022)

Dovevamo prendere Kamara dal Marsiglia a parametro zero,i 3 milioni di euro netti che guadagna a Birmingham glieli potevamo offrire anche noi.


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nomi fattibili che mi piacciono
> 
> Cristante, perfettamente intercambiabile con Bennacer, adatto al modulo, riserva tra le migliori in A nella posizione, lo prendi in Pdr per 8-10 milioni complessivi e ti sistemi le liste alla grande con un team formed utilissimo
> 
> ...



Svamberg è appena stato ceduto al Wolfsburg, ma Schouten sarebbe una buona presa per me. Oltretutto mi par di capire che il Bologna quest'anno si sta liberando di diversi titolari (hanno già venduto Hickey, Theate e appunto Svamberg) non credo sarebbero insensibili ad una discreta offerta per Schouten.


----------



## hiei87 (3 Agosto 2022)

Il budget per centrocampista e difensore dovrebbe essere attorno ai 15-20 milioni complessivi.
Per questo i nomi credibili sono quelli di giocatori in scadenza o che possono andar via in prestito con diritto.
C'è sempre quel centrocampista austriaco che piaceva l'anno scorso, Grilitsch, che è svincolato. Magari potrebbe esserci un ritorno di fiamma.


----------



## R41D3N (3 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo ieri ci sono stati soffiati via due obiettivi, ora chi vorreste per la mediana? Ricordiamoci che va sostituito un titolarissimo come Kessie, uno che non era mai rotto e ti faceva 45 partite in una stagione.
> A me non dispiacerebbe *Ndombele*, meno fisico ma più tecnico di Kessie
> Mi hanno parlato molto bene di* Kouadio Kone* del Monchegladbach
> *Matar Sarr* non lo conosco proprio, mi pare troppo inesperto e fragile per poter giocare nei due davanti la difesa
> ...


Realisticamente parlando, dopo l'enorme esborso per le nostre casse per CDK, non credo proprio possa arrivate un profilo di livello a centrocampo.
Il reparto in mediana ha una voragine lasciata dalla partenza di Frank. Pensare che Tonali e Bennacer potranno garantire 45 partite in stagione è pura follia. Dietro di loro il vuoto assoluto. Il buon Krunic è l'unico che può giocare a sufficienti livelli ma niente di più. Pobega che spesso sarà ai box per le solite noie muscolari, è semplicemente inadeguato nel nostro sistema di gioco. E pensare che qualcuno qui dentro pensa che possa sostituire Kessie, senza farlo rimpiangere. Non scherziamo proprio, ci accorgeremo presto che per caratteristiche fisiche e tecniche, purtroppo non ci azzecca nulla. Baka non lo considero proprio, un calcio in c.hiulo e rispedire al mittente please e qualcosa a centrocampo va fatto ed anche in fretta. Monetizzare con Pobega se il problema è economico ed andare su profili più importanti può essere la soluzione. Intanto pare che la juve sia tornata su SMS , noi non possiamo presentarci con i soli Tonali e Bennacer.


----------



## Dexter (3 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo ieri ci sono stati soffiati via due obiettivi, ora chi vorreste per la mediana? Ricordiamoci che va sostituito un titolarissimo come Kessie, uno che non era mai rotto e ti faceva 45 partite in una stagione.
> A me non dispiacerebbe *Ndombele*, meno fisico ma più tecnico di Kessie
> Mi hanno parlato molto bene di* Kouadio Kone* del Monchegladbach
> *Matar Sarr* non lo conosco proprio, mi pare troppo inesperto e fragile per poter giocare nei due davanti la difesa
> ...


Va bene chiunque, basta che arrivi alla svelta. Mancano 247 ore all'inizio del campionato italiano di Serie A e questi lavoratori ineffabili hanno preso solo CDK. Con Pobega primo cambio a cc, Kjaer primo cambio in difesa ed il solito duo da lotta Conference sulla fascia destra. Pazzesco. É pesata la partenza di Chalacesso dietro la punta, figuriamoci di Kessie che in campo anche se gioca da 4 si sente tantissimo


----------



## alexpozzi90 (3 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> com'è il mio tono lo so io e la tua opinione non mi interessa.
> leggo volentieri se parli di calcio, se invece devi criticare gli utenti per partito preso non citarmi.
> 
> tornando a noi ti faccio notare che i cc sono molto più soggetti ad infortuni e squalifiche oltre che a stanchezza, quindi per me la situazione è peggiore a cc, ma non è ottima neanche in difesa.
> ...


Alla fine uno ne arriverà e archivieremo la leggenda dell'insostituibilità di Kessié (che ricordo Maldini non ha mai stimato particolarmente, è agli atti che l'avesse venduto al Monaco nel 2020, ma lui rifiutò), così come abbiamo archiviato Zizzo e il turco senza troppi patemi. Giocatore dal fisico eccezionale e ottimo rigorista, ma tatticamente e tecnicamente niente di che, si è smussato giusto nel ultimi 2 anni, i primi 3 faceva sempre la cosa sbagliata in 2-3 tempi di gioco di troppo, a cui sopperiva con l'esuberanza fisica, non è andato via Seedorf o Gattuso. In difesa Gabbia quarto da il contributo che poteva dare Romagna, Kjaer anche rientrato dal crociato è meglio 10 volte di quel paracarro, ma anche qui uno ne arriverà, per mandare Matteo a giocare e trasformarlo in un giocatore vero e non da 500m a stagione.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo ieri ci sono stati soffiati via due obiettivi, ora chi vorreste per la mediana? Ricordiamoci che va sostituito un titolarissimo come Kessie, uno che non era mai rotto e ti faceva 45 partite in una stagione.
> A me non dispiacerebbe *Ndombele*, meno fisico ma più tecnico di Kessie
> Mi hanno parlato molto bene di* Kouadio Kone* del Monchegladbach
> *Matar Sarr* non lo conosco proprio, mi pare troppo inesperto e fragile per poter giocare nei due davanti la difesa
> ...


Di base il sostituto di Kessie è Pobega.
Penso che il quarto mediano sia oggetto di valutazioni e arriverà più avanti a campionato iniziato, quando se ne andrà Baka.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Alla fine uno ne arriverà e archivieremo la leggenda dell'insostituibilità di Kessié (che ricordo Maldini non ha mai stimato particolarmente, è agli atti che l'avesse venduto al Monaco nel 2020, ma lui rifiutò), così come abbiamo archiviato Zizzo e il turco senza troppi patemi. Giocatore dal fisico eccezionale e ottimo rigorista, ma tatticamente e tecnicamente niente di che, si è smussato giusto nel ultimi 2 anni, i primi 3 faceva sempre la cosa sbagliata in 2-3 tempi di gioco di troppo, a cui sopperiva con l'esuberanza fisica, non è andato via Seedorf o Gattuso. In difesa Gabbia quarto da il contributo che poteva dare Romagna, Kjaer anche rientrato dal crociato è meglio 10 volte di quel paracarro, ma anche qui uno ne arriverà, per mandare Matteo a giocare e trasformarlo in un giocatore vero e non da 500m a stagione.


il turco lo abbiamo rimpianto tutta la stagione, ed è tutto dire, finchè non ci abbiamo messo krunic e kessie (finalmente) nella sua posizione.
zizzo era un cesso quindi ovvio che non lo avremmo rimpianto, sempre detto. così come romagnoli.
su kessie vedremo, se stiamo così rimpiangeremo anche lui per me.


----------



## egidiopersempre (3 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la situazione a centrocampo è brutta.
> mi pare ormai chiaro che guardiola abbia accantonato la mossa dei 3 centrocampisti (che ci ha fatto vincere il campionato) e voglia ritornare a 2.
> spiegabile? inspiegabile? vedremo.
> vedremo se adli e cdk sapranno interpretare il ruolo come serve a noi, su diaz ci metto la mano sul fuoco che se gioca noi andiamo sotto contro chiunque. ma si sa a noi ci piace farci del male.
> ...


abbiamo tanti giocatori e molti validi ... 10 per 5 posti : adli dkt tonali leao bennacer come prima scelta poi pobega krunic messias diaz saelemaker come sostituti apprezzabili. Poi c'è Baka. In sostanza abbiamo perso Kessie più gli inutili Maldini e Casti e in cambio abbiamo preso DKT Pobega e Adli. La qualità globalmente è salita ... è l'assortimento che è un punto interrogativo. Dovessi scegliere preferirei un buon centrale di difesa che un centrocampista. Però poi Pioli deve riuscire a mettere insieme il puzzle.


----------



## folletto (3 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la situazione a centrocampo è brutta.
> mi pare ormai chiaro che guardiola abbia accantonato la mossa dei 3 centrocampisti (che ci ha fatto vincere il campionato) e voglia ritornare a 2.
> spiegabile? inspiegabile? vedremo.
> vedremo se adli e cdk sapranno interpretare il ruolo come serve a noi, su diaz ci metto la mano sul fuoco che se gioca noi andiamo sotto contro chiunque. ma si sa a noi ci piace farci del male.
> ...


Concordo con quanto scrivi anche se dobbiamo aspettare la fine del mercato prima di giudicare. 
Non sostituire adeguatamente Kessie sarebbe grave ed equivarrebbe a non onorare lo scudetto vinto.


----------



## bmb (3 Agosto 2022)

A dire il vero la mia priorità è il 13 di agosto. 

Non ne posso più di leggere nomi a caso, cianfrusaglie, obbiettivi sfumati, Milan beffato, quinto posto, retrocessione, debiti, prestiti con diritto, obblighi con opzioni a tre anni, mogli procuratrici e altre balle.

Facciamo parlare il campo, in 3 anni Maldini e Massara hanno costruito una squadra che rischia di non avere rivali in Italia, quindi mi fido di quello che faranno in questi 28 giorni. Nel frattempo Forza Milan e partiamo con 3/6/9 punti.


----------



## Kayl (3 Agosto 2022)

È pobega, mettetevela via, ci guadagnate in coronarie


----------



## Ambrole (3 Agosto 2022)

Ragionamento:
Da quanto si sa che kessie sarebbe partito? Tanto.
Invece di cercare subito un suo sostituto, abbiamo messo parecchi soldi su cdk.
Cosa si può dedurre da questo? Che il sostituto di kessie non è una preoccupazione. Il sostituto di kessie e pobega, se si riesce a fare uscire bakayoko si prenderà uno al suo posto, si guarderà se c'è un giocatore che in qualche modo rappresenti una occasione. Poi noi possiamo anche dire che kessie era un titolarissimo e pobega non ci sembra idoneo a sostituirlo, ma tecnico e dirigenza mi pare abbiano fatto questa scelta.
Probabilmente pensano a soluzioni diverse da quelle che stiamo ipotizzando


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Agosto 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> abbiamo tanti giocatori e molti validi ... 10 per 5 posti : adli dkt tonali leao bennacer come prima scelta poi pobega krunic messias diaz saelemaker come sostituti apprezzabili. Poi c'è Baka. In sostanza abbiamo perso Kessie più gli inutili Maldini e Casti e in cambio abbiamo preso DKT Pobega e Adli. La qualità globalmente è salita ... è l'assortimento che è un punto interrogativo. Dovessi scegliere preferirei un buon centrale di difesa che un centrocampista. Però poi Pioli deve riuscire a mettere insieme il puzzle.


si ma di cc ne hai 4 per 2 posti, e non sono 4 carriarmati ne 4 fenomeni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Agosto 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ragionamento:
> Da quanto si sa che kessie sarebbe partito? Tanto.
> Invece di cercare subito un suo sostituto, abbiamo messo parecchi soldi su cdk.
> Cosa si può dedurre da questo? Che il sostituto di kessie non è una preoccupazione. Il sostituto di kessie e pobega, se si riesce a fare uscire bakayoko si prenderà uno al suo posto, si guarderà se c'è un giocatore che in qualche modo rappresenti una occasione. Poi noi possiamo anche dire che kessie era un titolarissimo e pobega non ci sembra idoneo a sostituirlo, ma tecnico e dirigenza mi pare abbiano fatto questa scelta.
> Probabilmente pensano a soluzioni diverse da quelle che stiamo ipotizzando


bene pobega poniamo che sia un fenomeno.
sono sufficienti 3+krunic li in mezzo? o pensiamo di mettere di nuovo calabria all'occasione?


----------



## R41D3N (3 Agosto 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> È pobega, mettetevela via, ci guadagnate in coronarie


Maldini non è uno sprovveduto e sa benissimo che la priorità è a centrocampo. Se davvero si puntasse su Pobega prepariamoci a pagare dazio quando sarà chiamato in causa. Semplicemente non è un mediano da schierare in un centrocampo a due. Ripeto, non ci azzecca nulla!!! Ma davvero vogliamo presentarci in CL con Pobega per Kessie?


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bene pobega poniamo che sia un fenomeno.
> sono sufficienti 3+krunic li in mezzo? o pensiamo di mettere di nuovo calabria all'occasione?


Il tuo ragionamento è giusto, ma bisognerà vedere quale collocazione tattica avranno Adli e CDK.
Per me giocheremo in molte occasioni con il 1° a centrocampo ed il 2° come seconda punta con compiti difensivi alla Chala.
Maldini e Pioli stanno pensando ad un Milan europeo, dinamico e più propositivo.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Agosto 2022)

Qualcuno ha mai visto giocare questo Pape Matar Sarr? Ne parlano bene ma mi sembra troppo leggero per giocare nei due mediani


----------



## Giek (3 Agosto 2022)

Aouar
Bennacer non lo vedo titolare nel Milan. Porta troppo palla. Non voglio nemmeno prendere un clone di Kessie perché credo in Pobega. Mi ricordo l’ultima stagione di Kessie, insufficiente. Pobega può tranquillamente fare bene.
Ecco perché punterei su un giocatore capace di alzare il tasso tecnico della mediana. Aouar.
A quel punto non mi servirebbe l’esterno destro perché farei giocare Adli 10 e CDK esterno destro.

Se invece si volesse provare Adli a centrocampo accanto a Tonali, investirei sull’esterno destro. Adli e Tonali, CDK 10 e esterno destro. Ziyech? Zaniolo?

Sono solo sogni perché so che arriverà un nuovo Ballo Toure.

Io ancora sto aspettando i tre acquisti di cui Maldini ha parlato nella famosa intervista…
Fino adesso gli strozzini di Elio hanno usato i ricavi della CL e quelli di Hauge. Non hanno messo un cent di tasca loro. Zero investimenti.
E altra cosa che non capisco è perché si sia perso tempo con Botman quando sapevano che i soldi per il mercato sarebbero bastati solo per CDK.

Peccato davvero perché con un po’ di volontà da parte di Elio avremmo potuto costruire una bella squadra.

Ah, ricordiamoci ancora che del rinnovo di Leao, la nostra stella, non si è più parlato.

E a settembre dovrebbe arrivare quel fantoccio di Cardinale…


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Agosto 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il tuo ragionamento è giusto, ma bisognerà vedere quale collocazione tattica avranno Adli e CDK.
> Per me giocheremo in molte occasioni con il 1° a centrocampo ed il 2° come seconda punta con compiti difensivi alla Chala.
> Maldini e Pioli stanno pensando ad un Milan europeo, dinamico e più propositivo.


adli nei 2 cc spero di no ma magari han valutato quello. 
non è un esperimento che mi stuzzica.


----------



## Giangy (3 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo ieri ci sono stati soffiati via due obiettivi, ora chi vorreste per la mediana? Ricordiamoci che va sostituito un titolarissimo come Kessie, uno che non era mai rotto e ti faceva 45 partite in una stagione.
> A me non dispiacerebbe *Ndombele*, meno fisico ma più tecnico di Kessie
> Mi hanno parlato molto bene di* Kouadio Kone* del Monchegladbach
> *Matar Sarr* non lo conosco proprio, mi pare troppo inesperto e fragile per poter giocare nei due davanti la difesa
> ...


Sapevo che ci sarebbe stata l'accelerata del PSG in questi giorni per Sanches. Le uniche alternative che vedo, sono 3: Khéphren Thuram (ma il Nizza chiede molto, e pare che non lo vende), Sarr del Tottenham o il giovane Onana. Se dobbiamo prendere una pezza, meglio nessuno.


----------



## Freddiedevil (3 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo ieri ci sono stati soffiati via due obiettivi, ora chi vorreste per la mediana? Ricordiamoci che va sostituito un titolarissimo come Kessie, uno che non era mai rotto e ti faceva 45 partite in una stagione.
> A me non dispiacerebbe *Ndombele*, meno fisico ma più tecnico di Kessie
> Mi hanno parlato molto bene di* Kouadio Kone* del Monchegladbach
> *Matar Sarr* non lo conosco proprio, mi pare troppo inesperto e fragile per poter giocare nei due davanti la difesa
> ...



Thuram tutta la vita


----------



## Buciadignho (3 Agosto 2022)

2 + 2, oltre il jolly (Baka ahimé per ora). A centrocampo ci siamo. 

Numericamente in mezzo siamo come l'anno scorso. Capisco che si voglia un centrocampista per ovviare a determinate caratteristiche che non abbiamo, ma non condivido la preoccupazione numerica.

Inoltre ho questa fissa di Adli, credo che lo si vedrà molto li in mezzo. Aspetto di vedere cosa ne pensa Pioli.

Una cosa ho notato, molti giocatori che seguiamo stando ai giornali sono diversissimi tra di loro, o in società sono sclerati o qualcuno non c'é la racconta giusta.

La discussione del centrocampista non si apre nemmeno secondo me, sono sicuro. O esce Baka ed allora entra qualcuno che costi più o meno uguale, o se si presenterà una rara opportunità alla Renato si andrà sul giocatore, consci del fatto che ne valga la pena.

Altra mia fissa: di Kessie non ne sentiremo la mancanza, ma qui mi rendo conto che sono l'unico a pensarla cosi sul forum


----------



## Maximo (3 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo ieri ci sono stati soffiati via due obiettivi, ora chi vorreste per la mediana? Ricordiamoci che va sostituito un titolarissimo come Kessie, uno che non era mai rotto e ti faceva 45 partite in una stagione.
> A me non dispiacerebbe *Ndombele*, meno fisico ma più tecnico di Kessie
> Mi hanno parlato molto bene di* Kouadio Kone* del Monchegladbach
> *Matar Sarr* non lo conosco proprio, mi pare troppo inesperto e fragile per poter giocare nei due davanti la difesa
> ...


Mi basta un qualsiasi giocatore francese scelto da Moncada, ovvero giovane e dal grande, potenziale


----------



## kipstar (3 Agosto 2022)

Credo che affronteremo le prime partite di campionato così.... difensore e forse centrocampista nelle ultime ore di calciomercato?


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> 2 + 2, oltre il jolly (Baka ahimé per ora). A centrocampo ci siamo.
> 
> Numericamente in mezzo siamo come l'anno scorso. Capisco che si voglia un centrocampista per ovviare a determinate caratteristiche che non abbiamo, ma non condivido la preoccupazione numerica.
> 
> ...


be baka è completamente fuori progetto e non ci sta con la testa, non ne azzecca una.
inoltre non può giocare troppo perchè scatterebbe il riscatto.
non è proprio da considerare.


----------



## Djici (3 Agosto 2022)

Raga magari sono io che l'ho giudicato male ma a me sembra che Kessie abbia fatto il suo.
Non e stato il Kessiè onnipotente della stagione precedente. Ma ha fatto il suo.
A noi sembrava forse scarso in confronto a quello di dodici mesi prima dove si era dimostrato uno dei migliori al mondo.
A parte 2 o 3 partite dove è stato insufficiente (e qui non c'entra nulla il confronto con l'anno prima, ci sono state veramente 2 o 3 partite brutte da parte sua) e sempre stato utilissimo.
D'altronde non e arrivato nessuno a parte Pobega ma l'anno scorso "il tanto scarso" Kessiè ha tenuto in panchina Krunic e Bennacer per tutta la stagione.


----------



## Buciadignho (3 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be baka è completamente fuori progetto e non ci sta con la testa, non ne azzecca una.
> inoltre non può giocare troppo perchè scatterebbe il riscatto.
> non è proprio da considerare.


Baka lo abbiamo per 14 presenze da almeno 45 minuti prima che scatti l'obbligo, quindi pur essendo fuori dalle prime rotazioni in caso di emergenza.

Diciamo pero' che finché é li deve essere considerato, io non penso che riusciremo a liberarcene. Fessi noi in principio a prendercelo, io ci sono rimasto malissimo l'anno scorso, mi sono depresso a più non posso quando ho letto che erano 2 anni di prestito.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (3 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS SMS
> 
> una squadra che ha appena vinto lo scudetto non può sostituire un titolarissimo con una scommessa o con un Veretout o un Cristante qualsiasi.
> Sarebbe grave, soprattutto aver speso 35 milioni per il trequartista avendo un buco del genere in mediana.


vado OT ma bell avatar davvero. Fine OT


----------



## Devil man (3 Agosto 2022)




----------



## Zenos (3 Agosto 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> vado OT ma bell avatar davvero. Fine OT


Sincero?preferisco il tuo...


----------



## 1X2 (3 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Se deve essere italiano, Jorginho (scadenza 2023) ?


Lui mi piacerebbe, non é giovane ma garantisce buono smistamento e qualità.
Tra l’altro é un ottimo rigorist… ah, no.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ilic molto interessante.. mediano, classe 2001..


L'anno scorso Kessie gli ha letteralmente mangiato in testa.
Ha margine, ma attualmente sarebbe il più debole in rosa


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Se deve essere italiano, Jorginho (scadenza 2023) ?


Non è italiano per le liste


----------



## livestrong (3 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo ieri ci sono stati soffiati via due obiettivi, ora chi vorreste per la mediana? Ricordiamoci che va sostituito un titolarissimo come Kessie, uno che non era mai rotto e ti faceva 45 partite in una stagione.
> A me non dispiacerebbe *Ndombele*, meno fisico ma più tecnico di Kessie
> Mi hanno parlato molto bene di* Kouadio Kone* del Monchegladbach
> *Matar Sarr* non lo conosco proprio, mi pare troppo inesperto e fragile per poter giocare nei due davanti la difesa
> ...


Va bene credere in Pobega anche in ottica liste, ma sarebbe ingiusto pretendere da lui un rendimento superiore a quello di Kessie. Perché il punto è proprio questo : il livello del reparto va migliorato, non peggiorato o mantenuto in maniera raffazzonata


----------



## kekkopot (3 Agosto 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> SMS sarebbe bellissimo ma non ci credo nemmeno un po. E' comunque inaccettabile che un giocatore del genere si faccia tutta la carriera alla lazio...


SMS è un nostro pallino da un pò di tempo ma penso proprio che il prossimo per lui sarà un contrattone. Non farà lo stesso errore che ha fatto con la Lazio


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Agosto 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Mi basta un qualsiasi giocatore francese scelto da Moncada, ovvero giovane e dal grande, potenziale


Lo aveva trovato, Kouadio Konè quando giocava in Ligue 2. I pezzenti di Idiott hanno ritenuto impareggiabile l’offerta di 9 milioni del Borussia monchenglacoso. Ora costa 35 milioni. Manco le occasioni possiamo cogliere coi budget ridicoli di questa insulsa proprietà.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non è italiano per le liste


come mai? perchè è andato al Chelsea?


----------



## ROQ (3 Agosto 2022)

Nome realistico e fattibilissimo Onana del Bordeaux, assolutamente dentro il budget, e sarebbe principalmente un mediano fisico difensivo ma con piedi decenti nel 4-2-3-1, modulo che prevederebbe un titolare tra Adli e Messias a seconda del ruolo di CDK. Tra l'altro il Bordeaux è riuscito a non retrocedere in terza divisione, per cui non dovrebbe avere super fretta di monetizzare e credo si potrebbe anche strappare il prestito... altro nome Berge, che l'anno scorso finalmente è riuscito a fare una annata senza rompersi, potrebbe costare un pochino di più ma manco troppo. Anni fa era un crack, poi ha fatto crack lui, varie volte.

Poi grazie a Conte che continua a bruciare giocatori, capace che qualcosa si può fare per Ndombele (che non so come sia messo quest'anno, ma questo era un top player, nel giro della nazionale francese e pagato 62 milioni nel 2019) o Sarr (che sembra un talento già pronto, ideale per noi, ma la valutazione balla tra 15 e 30 ho letto, ed il tottenham vorrebbe monetizzare subito.

Al di la delle varie intuizioni, io non sarei sicuro al 100% di dover investire il budget qui, perché in difesa a destra il titolare è il buon Calabria, che gioca mezzo campionato, ma li potrebbe essere dirottato Kalulu nel suo ruolo naturale acquistando Ndicka per 15 subito. Ecco io tra Ndicka ed il CC, se davvero dovessimo scegliere, cosa che ritengo inaccettabile, andrei su Ndicka, che è varie spanne sopra Tanganga e Diallo. Theo-Ndicka-Tomori-Kalulu in un anno diventa la difesa più forte del mondo, in grado di giocare in qualunque modo. e dietro hai Kjaer e Calabria, e io promuoverei Coubis anche per un discorso di liste. Non capisco questa fretta immane di dover sfanculare Bakayoko tra l'altro, se non hai la certezza di prendere qualcuno effettivamente superiore dietro... anche se capisco che abbia fatto il suo tempo da noi

Poi se vogliamo sparare la boutade, siamo tutti d'accordo che andrebbe fatto un investimento per Milinkovic Savic, SUBITO. e credo che in serie A diventeremmo davvero la squadra da battere. Ma credo che questo purtroppo rimarrà un sogno ed un rimpianto decennale tipo Torres versione "prime"

Edit: ah, io stravedevo per Thuram, ma non so quanto possa costare oggi, tra l'altro la L1 è già iniziata...


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Raga magari sono io che l'ho giudicato male ma a me sembra che Kessie abbia fatto il suo.
> Non e stato il Kessiè onnipotente della stagione precedente. Ma ha fatto il suo.
> A noi sembrava forse scarso in confronto a quello di dodici mesi prima dove si era dimostrato uno dei migliori al mondo.
> A parte 2 o 3 partite dove è stato insufficiente (e qui non c'entra nulla il confronto con l'anno prima, ci sono state veramente 2 o 3 partite brutte da parte sua) e sempre stato utilissimo.
> D'altronde non e arrivato nessuno a parte Pobega ma l'anno scorso "il tanto scarso" Kessiè ha tenuto in panchina Krunic e Bennacer per tutta la stagione.


kessie è stato tartassato solo perchè si sapeva che andava via, per il resto non ha fatto niente di scandaloso, una stagione da 6,5.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo ieri ci sono stati soffiati via due obiettivi, ora chi vorreste per la mediana? Ricordiamoci che va sostituito un titolarissimo come Kessie, uno che non era mai rotto e ti faceva 45 partite in una stagione.
> A me non dispiacerebbe *Ndombele*, meno fisico ma più tecnico di Kessie
> Mi hanno parlato molto bene di* Kouadio Kone* del Monchegladbach
> *Matar Sarr* non lo conosco proprio, mi pare troppo inesperto e fragile per poter giocare nei due davanti la difesa
> ...


Il mio incubo è che rispolverano Vaccayoko


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo ieri ci sono stati soffiati via due obiettivi, ora chi vorreste per la mediana? Ricordiamoci che va sostituito un titolarissimo come Kessie, uno che non era mai rotto e ti faceva 45 partite in una stagione.
> A me non dispiacerebbe *Ndombele*, meno fisico ma più tecnico di Kessie
> Mi hanno parlato molto bene di* Kouadio Kone* del Monchegladbach
> *Matar Sarr* non lo conosco proprio, mi pare troppo inesperto e fragile per poter giocare nei due davanti la difesa
> ...



Houssem Aouar


----------



## pazzomania (3 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> kessie è stato tartassato solo perchè si sapeva che andava via, per il resto non ha fatto niente di scandaloso, una stagione da 6,5.


Di Kessie si sottovaluta anche tantissimo il fatto che macinava per 50 partite all' anno.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Agosto 2022)

Il problema è che siamo numericamente pochi a CC, contando poi che Benna ha sempre qualche infortunio durante la stagione. Pobega va benissimo e Krunic probabilmente gode della fiducia dell'allenatore, perchè altrimenti non si spiegherebbe la scelta di non cercare un altro mediano con Bakayoko fuori dal progetto


----------



## unbreakable (3 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nomi fattibili che mi piacciono
> 
> Cristante, perfettamente intercambiabile con Bennacer, adatto al modulo, riserva tra le migliori in A nella posizione, lo prendi in Pdr per 8-10 milioni complessivi e ti sistemi le liste alla grande con un team formed utilissimo
> 
> ...


Svanberg è andato al Wolfsburg


----------



## unbreakable (3 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo ieri ci sono stati soffiati via due obiettivi, ora chi vorreste per la mediana? Ricordiamoci che va sostituito un titolarissimo come Kessie, uno che non era mai rotto e ti faceva 45 partite in una stagione.
> A me non dispiacerebbe *Ndombele*, meno fisico ma più tecnico di Kessie
> Mi hanno parlato molto bene di* Kouadio Kone* del Monchegladbach
> *Matar Sarr* non lo conosco proprio, mi pare troppo inesperto e fragile per poter giocare nei due davanti la difesa
> ...


Servirebbe qualcuno che facesse da diga un difensore aggiunto..non serve un cc offensivo e neanche uno che si inserisce per me serve un cc difensivo..com'è era deaailky kessie kante..non so pioli potrebbe pure provare adli alla pirlo in certe partite per fargli acquisire la mentalità del centrocampista che contrasta..


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Agosto 2022)

Pobega-Krunic,come ho sostenuto dal primo momento,non arrivera' nessuno,qualcuno forse ma solo se lo regalano e se esce Baka.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Di Kessie si sottovaluta anche tantissimo il fatto che macinava per 50 partite all' anno.



e il punto è proprio questo, perdi uno che ti garantiva 50 partite. E tra l'altro forte. Kessiè è il primo giocatore partito che rimpiango, sostituirlo non è impossibile ma nemmeno facilissimo. E a quanto pare non abbiamo fatto nulla in 8 mesi, signifca che trovare uno delle sue caratteristiche ai suoi costi non è semplice.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> e il punto è proprio questo, perdi uno che ti garantiva 50 partite. E tra l'altro forte. Kessiè è il primo giocatore partito che rimpiango, sostituirlo non è impossibile ma nemmeno facilissimo. E a quanto pare non abbiamo fatto nulla in 8 mesi, signifca che trovare uno delle sue caratteristiche ai suoi costi non è semplice.


Significa anche che quando lo scouting ti segnala un nome con insistenza, devi dargli retta. Non aver permesso a Maldini e Massara di finalizzare Konè per una manciata di milioni è stato peccato mortale, perchè ora avresti il sostituto di Kessié già in casa. E che sostituto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Significa anche che quando lo scouting ti segnala un nome con insistenza, devi dargli retta. Non aver permesso a Maldini e Massara di finalizzare Konè per una manciata di milioni è stato peccato mortale, perchè ora avresti il sostituto di Kessié già in casa. E che sostituto.


tra l'altro Konè del Tolosa del nostro amico Jerry


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> tra l'altro Konè del Tolosa del nostro amico Jerry


Esatto, comprato per 9 milioni. Il Milan non è riuscito a pareggiare quella offerta…


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Agosto 2022)

Comunque a parte Sarr, un nome su cui potremmo provare a chiedere informazioni è *Aster Vranckx* del Wolfsburg… giocatore giovane molto interessante, compatto fisicamente, abile nei lanci lunghi e molto aggressivo come stile di gioco. Tra l’altro è belga anche lui.


----------



## Maximo (3 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Lo aveva trovato, Kouadio Konè quando giocava in Ligue 2. I pezzenti di Idiott hanno ritenuto impareggiabile l’offerta di 9 milioni del Borussia monchenglacoso. Ora costa 35 milioni. Manco le occasioni possiamo cogliere coi budget ridicoli di questa insulsa proprietà.


Attenzione, il giocatore ha preferito il B. Monchenglacoso al Milan. Evidentemente non era giocatore da Milan.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Agosto 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Attenzione, il giocatore ha preferito il B. Monchenglacoso al Milan. Evidentemente non era giocatore da Milan.


Il Milan aveva offerto meno del Borussia al Tolosa.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (3 Agosto 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Attenzione, il giocatore ha preferito il B. Monchenglacoso al Milan. Evidentemente non era giocatore da Milan.


Concordo, passi per una big europea, altrimenti che spariscano all'orizzonte per come la penso io.


----------



## Maximo (3 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il Milan aveva offerto meno del Borussia al Tolosa.


Si, come il Leeds con CDK. Se c’è la volontà del giocatore cambia tutto. 

Giocatori che preferiscono squadre di media classifica tedesca al Milan, si commentano da soli.

Ma come Kone, giocatore che prima che uscisse sui giornali nessuno conosceva, Moncada avrà una lista di profili altrettanto validi. Mi aspetto che si “peschi” il profilo da questa lista.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Agosto 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Si, come il Leeds con CDK. Se c’è la volontà del giocatore cambia tutto.
> 
> Giocatori che preferiscono squadre di media classifica tedesca al Milan, si commentano da soli.
> 
> Ma come Kone, giocatore che prima che uscisse sui giornali nessuno conosceva, Moncada avrà una lista di profili altrettanto validi. Mi aspetto che si “peschi” il profilo da questa lista.


Scusa, ma se il Tolosa rifiuta l'offerta del Milan, cosa c'entra il giocatore? Il giocatore mica ha rifiutato il Milan. Piuttosto c'è da chiedersi il motivo per cui il Milan offra sempre al ribasso e non riesca a vincere un duello di mercato col Borussia Monchenglacoso.
Non è che si può sistematicamente usare la volontà del giocatore per pagare molti meno soldi al club di appartenenza...


----------



## Pit96 (3 Agosto 2022)

Tra 10 giorni inizia il campionato e ancora non siamo riusciti a prendere il sostituto di Kessie che sapevamo volesse andare via da mesi e mesi, incredibile.


----------



## marcus1577 (3 Agosto 2022)

Svanito sanches spero che schiena dritta faccia almeno i rinnovi de nostri mini big altrimenti questi sono da mandar via ..
Leao non si può portare ad un anno dalla scadenza assolutamente .
Se non rinnovano vanno venduti!!!
Dal mercato non mi aspetto piu nulla con questa societa di tirchi.
Ma almeno i rinnoviiiiiiii


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma se il Tolosa rifiuta l'offerta del Milan, cosa c'entra il giocatore? Il giocatore mica ha rifiutato il Milan. Piuttosto c'è da chiedersi il motivo per cui il Milan offra sempre al ribasso e non riesca a vincere un duello di mercato col Borussia Monchenglacoso.
> Non è che si può sistematicamente usare la volontà del giocatore per pagare molti meno soldi al club di appartenenza...


Vero,anche perché continuando così diverremmo la bruttissima copia della fogna torinese e specie quella dell'era Moggi,che condizionava i giocatori per portarli a torino alle sue condizioni.


----------



## ILMAGO (3 Agosto 2022)

Confido nel fatto che koudio kone o chuckcoso molti li scoprirono dopo solo la voce di un potenziale interesse. Mi auguro che la lista di moncada sia bella piena di questi prospetti perché un centrocampista forte al posto di Baka ci serve maledettamente


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> come mai? perchè è andato al Chelsea?


Mi sono sbagliato, mi sembra sia arrivato in Italia a 17 anni, quindi han8 3 anni nelle giovanili


----------



## Beppe85 (3 Agosto 2022)

Il sogno di tutti sarebbe SMS ma è impossibile.
Tra i papabili a costi accettabili a me piacerebbe Tameze del Verona.


----------



## Jino (3 Agosto 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io aspetterei conferma ufficiale per Sanches.
> Comunque il concetto di base è corretto, o si cambia impianto di gioco e quindi puoi farne a meno oppure un giocatore con quelle caratteristiche ti serve.



Dai Lollo, non metterti anche tu ad illudere i tifosi che per Sanches non è finita....è finita da oltre un mese, ormai lo sanno tutti...s'è promesso al PSG, deve solamente aspettare parta qualche esubero. 

Per quanto riguarda noi, crediamo fortamente in Tonali (sostituto di Kessie) e Bennacer.... abbiamo speranze e valuteremo Pobega... Krunic tutti lo sottovalutano... Baka se non lo piazzi hai il dovere di provare a rilanciarlo.... servirebbe un mediano, ma se non trovano chi e come dicono loro, si resta senza arrivi nessuno, un pò come successo al post Chala... non è uno scenario cosi remoto! (aimè)


----------



## Jino (3 Agosto 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Il sogno di tutti sarebbe SMS ma è impossibile.
> Tra i papabili a costi accettabili a me piacerebbe Tameze del Verona.



Di SMS dal momento in cui hai preso CDK non te ne fai nulla.


----------



## Beppe85 (3 Agosto 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Di SMS dal momento in cui hai preso CDK non te ne fai nulla.


CDK è molto più attaccante che CC. Per me insieme sarebbero perfetti


----------



## JoKeR (3 Agosto 2022)

Io credo in Pobega, ma serve urgentemente un CC, visto che su Baka non ci crede più nessuno, in primis il mister.
Quindi anche se numericamente siamo a posto, qualitativamente non possiamo affrontare la stagione con sti 5....
Non saprei, io avrei fatto di tutto per prendere Ederson, ma l'Atalanta l'ha pagato parecchio alla fine... all'inizio poteva pure giocare nei due, poi durante la stagione ha avanzato il baricentro...
Di fattibili pronti non ce ne sono molto, forse virerei su un esubero tipo Ndombele o come si scrive... mi piacerebbe Ilic del Verona, ma non so se reggerebbe la pressione.


----------



## ILMAGO (3 Agosto 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Il sogno di tutti sarebbe SMS ma è impossibile.
> Tra i papabili a costi accettabili a me piacerebbe Tameze del Verona.


Secondo me come trequarti o centrocampisti di accompagnamento siamo a posto. Ci manca invece dannatamente il centrocampista che si abbassa, abbiamo solo tonali!


----------



## folletto (3 Agosto 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Di SMS dal momento in cui hai preso CDK non te ne fai nulla.


Premesso che non arriverà MAI vorrei tanto dover affrontare il "problema" di avere SMS oltre a CDK


----------



## evideon (3 Agosto 2022)

peo74 ha scritto:


> Il profilo ideale ma, temo, per noi irraggiungibile


Ok allora ne propongo un altro sperando sia raggiumgibile:

*Seko Fofana*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Ok allora ne propongo un altro sperando sia raggiumgibile:
> 
> *Seko Fofana*


Costa troppo ormai. Bisognava pensarci prima.


----------



## Davidoff (3 Agosto 2022)

Serve uno forte lì in mezzo, non si può pensare che Tonali e Bennacer le facciano tutte.


----------



## BOMBASSA (4 Agosto 2022)

Carlos Alcaraz (Rancing)​Arsen *Zakharyan (dinamo mosca)*​Junior *Dina Ebimbe (psg)*​Mohamed Ali *Ben Romdhane*​


----------



## Konrad (4 Agosto 2022)

Io dico che se riusciamo a piazzare Bakayoko il suo sostituto potrebbe essere Zeydou Youssouf del Saint Etienne:
- 23 anni appena compiuti
- in scadenza nel 2023
- stesso procuratore di Magic Mike

Era in orbita Napoli la scorsa stagione prima che virassero su Andrissa, perché i francesi avevano sparato alto sul cartellino. Mediano vecchio stampo, un pò grezzo ma molto efficace e con margini di miglioramento. Ora che va in scadenza e con il Saint Etienne in Ligue 2 credo potrebbe essere una presa in linea con il nostro modo di operare. Bisogna vedere quali siano i resoconti su di lui di Moncada & C.


----------



## Zenos (4 Agosto 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il problema è che siamo numericamente pochi a CC, contando poi che Benna ha sempre qualche infortunio durante la stagione. Pobega va benissimo e Krunic probabilmente gode della fiducia dell'allenatore, perchè altrimenti non si spiegherebbe la scelta di non cercare un altro mediano con Bakayoko fuori dal progetto


Come non si spiega?0 euro, cos'altro devono spiegare?

1 mese c'ha messo per cosa?per avere quei miseri 35 milioni?


----------



## evideon (4 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Costa troppo ormai. Bisognava pensarci prima.


OK, allora scendiamo ancora...

TIEMOUE BAKAYOKO​


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Come non si spiega?0 euro, cos'altro devono spiegare?
> 
> 1 mese c'ha messo per cosa?per avere quei miseri 35 milioni?


35 "miseri" milioni? Scusa se te lo chiedo, ma in che mondo vivi? 

Le altre squadre italiane per spendere devono vendere, Juve inclusa, ma per te 35M sganciati sull'unghia non van bene, ok.

Comunque avevano 15M in canna per Sanches, quindi 0 è un'altra inesattezza. Pazienza e un cc arriva.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Agosto 2022)

Ieri su una trasmissione di top calcio Carra ha detto che una idea partorita dallo scouting è Raphael Onyedika, centrocampista nigeriano del Midtjylland. Sarà senz'altro un nome di Moncada questo. È stato il miglior giocatore giovane della Superliga (campionato danese) dell'anno. Si tratta di un centrocampista molto forte fisicamente, grande dinamismo e che anche in fase di possesso sa il fatto suo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> 35 "miseri" milioni? Scusa se te lo chiedo, ma in che mondo vivi?
> 
> Le altre squadre italiane per spendere devono vendere, Juve inclusa, ma per te 35M sganciati sull'unghia non van bene, ok.
> 
> Comunque avevano 15M in canna per Sanches, quindi 0 è un'altra inesattezza. Pazienza e un cc arriva.


Si, peccato che però l'Inter ha un payroll di 100 milioni più alto. Dai 45 milioni per sostituire tre giocatori sono una miseria, per i cartellini ci sarebbero dovuti essere molti soldi in più. Senza contare che avremmo dovuto rinforzare la catena di destra dove giocano ancora Saele e Messias


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Agosto 2022)

Piena fiducia in Maldini e Massara, credo e spero che anche loro sappiano che serve un mediano forte che possa fare il titolare alternandosi con Sandro e sopratutto Isma


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Si, peccato che però l'Inter ha un payroll di 100 milioni più alto. Dai 45 milioni per sostituire tre giocatori sono una miseria, per i cartellini ci sarebbero dovuti essere molti soldi in più. Senza contare che avremmo dovuto rinforzare la catena di destra dove giocano ancora Saele e Messias


Si ma continui a mischiare payroll con liquidità, non c'entra niente. 

Tra l'altro metà quei 100M in più di payroll sono letteralmente buttati in cessi subumani, quindi l'invidia è malriposta.

Anche la storia della catena di destra mi sembra veramente stantia, io ragiono sul fatto: Casti-Maldini-Lazetic (a breve) OUT
Adli-CDK-Origi IN nel reparto di trequarti-attacco. Per me è un super upgrade, non so te.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Si ma continui a mischiare payroll con liquidità, non c'entra niente.
> 
> Tra l'altro metà quei 100M in più di payroll sono letteralmente buttati in cessi subumani, quindi l'invidia è malriposta.
> 
> ...


Guarda che è la proprietà che deve coprire con la liquidità le operazioni... Mi vuoi dire che Elliot non può coprire quelle operazioni? 
Non è invidia, è realtà che i cartonati abbiano piú spese, quindi meno margini di operare sul mercato. 
Adli ancora da vedere meglio, qui pare che per molti abbiamo acquistato Zidane. L'unico potenziale campione è CDK secondo me.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guarda che è la proprietà che deve coprire con la liquidità le operazioni... Mi vuoi dire che Elliot non può coprire quelle operazioni?
> Non è invidia, è realtà che i cartonati abbiano piú spese, quindi meno margini di operare sul mercato.
> Adli ancora da vedere meglio, qui pare che per molti abbiamo acquistato Zidane. L'unico potenziale campione è CDK secondo me.


Exor per te non li avrebbe? Allora perché non li mette più a buffo senza prima vendere (pure per Vlahovic han venduto prima Bentancur e Kulusevski)? Non è così automatico.

Adli è già scarso, ok. Dai, ho capito che passati 2gg da CDK siamo già tornati nella fase nera, io francamente non la vivo così. Vedila così: è meglio o peggio di D. Maldini? Se sì, siamo migliorati.

Secondo me i dirigenti ragionano così: com'è oggi la squadra rispetto al 22 maggio?

Difesa: esce Romagna rientra Kjaer (per me è più forte già così, poi è giusto averne un altro di backup considerati i pregressi)

Centrocampo: Kessié out, Pobega in (qui sulla carta sei più debole, ma non è che sia entrato uno scarsone, tutt'altro)

Trequarti: Maldini e Casti out, Adli e CDK in (upgrade esponenziale)

Attaccanti: Origi in, Lazetic out appena torna e trovano una collocazione adeguata al prestito (upgrade esponenziale)

Non è così nera quindi, abbiamo potenziato significativamente il problema dei gol che avevamo, certo, senza Kessié rischieremo qualcosa di più, ma abbiamo più potenziale gol.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Exor per te non li avrebbe? Allora perché non li mette più a buffo senza prima vendere (pure per Vlahovic han venduto prima Bentancur e Kulusevski)? Non è così automatico.
> 
> Adli è già scarso, ok. Dai, ho capito che passati 2gg da CDK siamo già tornati nella fase nera, io francamente non la vivo così. Vedila così: è meglio o peggio di D. Maldini? Se sì, siamo migliorati.
> 
> ...


Di recente la Juve ha dovuto fare una ricapitalizzazione di 400 milioni. La proprietà della Juve il suo lo fa, hanno avuto una gestione scellerata in cui hanno concesso stipendi esagerati a giocatori che non meritavano, come Rabiot e Ramsey.
Noi dovremmo solo avere la liquidità necessaria per coprire operazioni che sarebbero assolutamente in linea col nostro bilancio. Nella Juve è una necessitá, nel Milan una scelta quella di non farlo.

Boh poi non capisco perché travisare le parole, dove ho detto che è scarso Adli? Ho detto che va testato contro avversari credibili, quando verrà pressato e dovrà essere rapido nelle decisioni. Abbiamo visto il difetto di Adli, goffo davanti al portiere quando ha tirato una mozzarella contro il Marsiglia. 
Non è nera, ma pretendo si sostituiscano i giocatori che escono a parametro zero con giocatori di livello più alto e si facciano investimenti laddove serve.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Agosto 2022)

Al Milan si vuole la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca. Non abbiamo voluto accontentare la polpetta all'agente e aumento di stipendio per Kessie, ma allo stesso tempo non vogliamo spendere il cartellino per un sostituto degno.

Vogliamo i giocatori solo alle nostre condizioni

Meno male che è arrivato CDK va, senno qui ci sarebbe da piangere


----------



## Zenos (4 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> 35 "miseri" milioni? Scusa se te lo chiedo, ma in che mondo vivi?
> 
> Le altre squadre italiane per spendere devono vendere, Juve inclusa, ma per te 35M sganciati sull'unghia non van bene, ok.
> 
> Comunque avevano 15M in canna per Sanches, quindi 0 è un'altra inesattezza. Pazienza e un cc arriva.


Fermo restando che 40 milioni sono una miseria per una squadra che ha appena vinto lo scudetto,quei pochi elargiti dagli Strozzini li abbiamo spesi malissimo. Al centro abbiamo una voragine ma hanno preferito buttarli in un ruolo dove sei già coperto con Adili e Diaz.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Fermo restando che 40 milioni sono una miseria per una squadra che ha appena vinto lo scudetto,quei pochi elargiti dagli Strozzini li abbiamo spesi malissimo. Al centro abbiamo una voragine ma hanno preferito buttarli in un ruolo dove sei già coperto con Adili e Diaz.


Io aspetterei prima di dare indirettamente degli sprovveduti a Maldini e Massara, vedremo.


----------



## ILMAGO (4 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Fermo restando che 40 milioni sono una miseria per una squadra che ha appena vinto lo scudetto,quei pochi elargiti dagli Strozzini li abbiamo spesi malissimo. Al centro abbiamo una voragine ma hanno preferito buttarli in un ruolo dove sei già coperto con Adili e Diaz.


Spesi malissimo?
Abbiamo sempre detto che mancava qualità e han preso Adli Origi e Cdk. Capolavoro.

Il sostituto di romagnoli se arriva Diallo o Tanganga anche lui sarà un update, in quanto adatti al gioco a metà campo.

Per me manca solo un sostituto di Kessie di livello, poi mercato da 10.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Fermo restando che 40 milioni sono una miseria per una squadra che ha appena vinto lo scudetto,quei pochi elargiti dagli Strozzini li abbiamo spesi malissimo. Al centro abbiamo una voragine ma hanno preferito buttarli in un ruolo dove sei già coperto con Adili e Diaz.



Adli e CDK coprono i ruoli di trequartista ed esterno destro, il belga ha giocato in entrambe le posizioni e il francese abbiamo visto in varie amichevoli che va a prendere e giocare la palla sul centro-destra d'attacco.
Ma è vero che un centrocampista ci serve come il pane, non solo a livello di qualità ma anche di numero in rosa, perché Bakayoko è come non contarlo.


----------



## folletto (4 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Exor per te non li avrebbe? Allora perché non li mette più a buffo senza prima vendere (pure per Vlahovic han venduto prima Bentancur e Kulusevski)? Non è così automatico.
> 
> Adli è già scarso, ok. Dai, ho capito che passati 2gg da CDK siamo già tornati nella fase nera, io francamente non la vivo così. Vedila così: è meglio o peggio di D. Maldini? Se sì, siamo migliorati.
> 
> ...


Però che upgrade sarebbe Kjaer per Romagnoli? Erano entrambi in rosa lo scorso anno, uno è uscito e l'altro è rientrato dall'infortunio, ce n'è sempre uno di meno dietro rispetto allo scorso anno. Romagnoli quanti minuti ha giocato? Ne serve uno che sia in grado di coprire almeno quel minutaggio. 
Anche Pobega (che tra l'altro era già nostro) è un bel punto di domanda eh, sarà in grado di sostituire un pilastro vero e proprio come tornoesistemotutto?
Rimangono due buchi; in difesa siamo numericamente corti ed a centrocampo c'è un bel buco come minutaggio e quantità / qualità. Certo, Bakayoko è un problema perché non riusciamo a liberarcene ma il problema va risolto tra mercato estivo ed invernale.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Agosto 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Però che upgrade sarebbe Kjaer per Romagnoli? Erano entrambi in rosa lo scorso anno, uno è uscito e l'altro è rientrato dall'infortunio, ce n'è sempre uno di meno dietro rispetto allo scorso anno. Romagnoli quanti minuti ha giocato? Ne serve uno che sia in grado di coprire almeno quel minutaggio.
> Anche Pobega (che tra l'altro era già nostro) è un bel punto di domanda eh, sarà in grado di sostituire un pilastro vero e proprio come tornoesistemotutto?
> Rimangono due buchi; in difesa siamo numericamente corti ed a centrocampo c'è un bel buco come minutaggio e quantità / qualità. Certo, Bakayoko è un problema perché non riusciamo a liberarcene ma il problema va risolto tra mercato estivo ed invernale.


Kjaer non è più esistito da dicembre in poi, quindi averlo in rosa era parecchio aleatorio. Romagnoli ha fatto 2000m, per me Kjaer li può fare, poi comunque Gabbia è ancora lì e ne stanno cercando un altro, ma sempre di seconde linee si parla, i titolari sono quelli e di altissimo livello, cosa che non sapevamo di avere fino a marzo tipo.
Anche il fatto che Pobega fosse nostro conta zero, non giocava per noi l'anno scorso, adesso vorrei vederlo prima di sentenziare che non sia all'altezza, come vedo già molti fare. Poi che ne serva un altro ok, ma sappiamo tutti del problema Bakayoko. Non è una situazione ideale, ma non è il disastro che si vuol far passare (o anche rivalutare retroattivamente Kessié a un mix tra Seedorf e Gattuso, esercizio molto in voga ultimamente), secondo me il potenziamento netto tra trequarti e attacco compensa ampiamente le due lacune citate.


----------



## folletto (4 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Kjaer non è più esistito da dicembre in poi, quindi averlo in rosa era parecchio aleatorio. Romagnoli ha fatto 2000m, per me Kjaer li può fare, poi comunque Gabbia è ancora lì e ne stanno cercando un altro, ma sempre di seconde linee si parla, i titolari sono quelli e di altissimo livello, cosa che non sapevamo di avere fino a marzo tipo.
> Anche il fatto che Pobega fosse nostro conta zero, non giocava per noi l'anno scorso, adesso vorrei vederlo prima di sentenziare che non sia all'altezza, come vedo già molti fare. Poi che ne serva un altro ok, ma sappiamo tutti del problema Bakayoko. Non è una situazione ideale, ma non è il disastro che si vuol far passare (o anche rivalutare retroattivamente Kessié a un mix tra Seedorf e Gattuso, esercizio molto in voga ultimamente), secondo me il potenziamento netto tra trequarti e attacco compensa ampiamente le due lacune citate.


Di sicuro nel reparto avanzato l’upgrade è significativo anche perché abbiamo gente che può coprire più ruoli (Deket, Origi, Ante) ma ciò non toglie che bisogna fare il possibile per migliorarsi anche in mediana e centro-difesa, tanti impegni, infortuni, squalifiche……la coperta è un po’ corta. In difesa ne manca uno numericamente anche se resta Gabbia, a centrocampo manca un titolare, Benna e Tonali non ce la fanno, ne serve un altro, soprattutto Benna è fragile e ha il giallo facile, serve un centrocampista solido che garantisca minutaggio e quantità. Io la vedo così e non sono il solo.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Agosto 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Di sicuro nel reparto avanzato l’upgrade è significativo anche perché abbiamo gente che può coprire più ruoli (Deket, Origi, Ante) ma ciò non toglie che bisogna fare il possibile per migliorarsi anche in mediana e centro-difesa, tanti impegni, infortuni, squalifiche……la coperta è un po’ corta. In difesa ne manca uno numericamente anche se resta Gabbia, a centrocampo manca un titolare, Benna e Tonali non ce la fanno, ne serve un altro, soprattutto Benna è fragile e ha il giallo facile, serve un centrocampista solido che garantisca minutaggio e quantità. Io la vedo così e non sono il solo.


Siamo tutti d'accordo sui due innesti da fare, la differenza è tra chi vede il bicchiere mezzo pieno, contento del potenziamento NETTO in attacco/trequarti e attende notizie sui fronti cc/dc e chi si getta nella disperazione perché se non arrivano oggi alle 14.00 siamo da sesto posto (iperbole, ma per far capire).


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Agosto 2022)

Per Sanches non mi stupirei se poi arrivasse, sono mesi che la menano col PSG e ancora non ha firmato


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Agosto 2022)

Io andrei dal bordeaux ed offrirei 8 milioni per Onana..


----------



## ventu84090 (4 Agosto 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Per Sanches non mi stupirei se poi arrivasse, sono mesi che la menano col PSG e ancora non ha firmato


Se non ho capito male ieri era a Parigi a fare le visite...


----------



## ILMAGO (4 Agosto 2022)

Dal livello del nuovo centrocampista dipenderà la nostra stagione… incrociamo le dita ed affidiamoci a moncada massara Maldini!


----------



## egidiopersempre (4 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma di cc ne hai 4 per 2 posti, e non soo 4 carriarmati ne 4 fenomeni.


sì se pensi che per forza dobbiamo giocare allo stesso modo. i 5 li puoi anche combinare altrimenti


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Agosto 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> sì se pensi che per forza dobbiamo giocare allo stesso modo. i 5 li puoi anche combinare altrimenti


non ho capito, non vedo alternative.


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo ieri ci sono stati soffiati via due obiettivi, ora chi vorreste per la mediana? Ricordiamoci che va sostituito un titolarissimo come Kessie, uno che non era mai rotto e ti faceva 45 partite in una stagione.
> A me non dispiacerebbe *Ndombele*, meno fisico ma più tecnico di Kessie
> Mi hanno parlato molto bene di* Kouadio Kone* del Monchegladbach
> *Matar Sarr* non lo conosco proprio, mi pare troppo inesperto e fragile per poter giocare nei due davanti la difesa
> ...



Il giocatore perfetto per noi e Teun Koopmeiners.


----------



## jumpy65 (5 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Dubito.. adli ha le lacune principali proprio nella fase difensiva.. contrasti fisici corpo a corpo, scivolate, intensità..


vero ma renato sanches è peggio di Adli in fase difensiva. Dipende da cosa stiamo "cercando". Più difensore abbiamo già pobega, più in impostazione abbiamo adli. Abbiamo due centrocampisti in più non uno. Se vogliamo un mediano prettamente difensivo tipo onana deve uscire baka.


----------



## egidiopersempre (5 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ho capito, non vedo alternative.


Lì avevamo una felice anomalia, con tre titolari più o meno di pari livello per due ruoli. I due titolari di ruolo ci sono, e ci sono i sostituti, ma chiaramente rispetto a prima il livello si abbassa di più. L'alternativa è che Pioli ci metta del suo e vari lo schema, visto che i giocatori che coprono ci sono (Pobega, da quanto ho visto anche Adli, oltre a Krunic e Bakayocoso), non è che non esistano alternative al 4-2-3-1.
Quando avevamo tutti a disposizione Pioli ha messo Kessie trequartista, fuoriruolo, quindi l'urgenza era lì, perché brahim era evanescente. Quindi togliendo un cc forte e inserendo dei trq più forti (in teoria, sono ancora da vedere, ma fidiamoci) l'11 è migliorato e non peggiorato come alcuni sostengono.
Poi siamo tutti d'accordo che se si potesse avere un cc in più forte come Kessie sarebbe meglio, ma per me siamo più scoperti in difesa, anche perché non mi fido per nulla della tenuta di Kjaer. Dovendone scegliere uno prenderei il difensore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Agosto 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Lì avevamo una felice anomalia, con tre titolari più o meno di pari livello per due ruoli. I due titolari di ruolo ci sono, e ci sono i sostituti, ma chiaramente rispetto a prima il livello si abbassa di più. L'alternativa è che Pioli ci metta del suo e vari lo schema, visto che i giocatori che coprono ci sono (Pobega, da quanto ho visto anche Adli, oltre a Krunic e Bakayocoso), non è che non esistano alternative al 4-2-3-1.
> Quando avevamo tutti a disposizione Pioli ha messo Kessie trequartista, fuoriruolo, quindi l'urgenza era lì, perché brahim era evanescente. Quindi togliendo un cc forte e inserendo dei trq più forti (in teoria, sono ancora da vedere, ma fidiamoci) l'11 è migliorato e non peggiorato come alcuni sostengono.
> Poi siamo tutti d'accordo che se si potesse avere un cc in più forte come Kessie sarebbe meglio, ma per me siamo più scoperti in difesa, anche perché non mi fido per nulla della tenuta di Kjaer. Dovendone scegliere uno prenderei il difensore.


si ma occhio, lo scorso anno l'emergenza è terminata con l'uscita dalle coppe.
speravo che lo avessero capito in dirigenza. saremo in emergenza fino a gennaio?


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Agosto 2022)

Si parla di Onyedika, Sissoko.. tutti mediani messi bene fisicamente.. non mi dispiacerebbe uno di questi, porterebbe fisicità e kg/cm


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Dal livello del nuovo centrocampista dipenderà la nostra stagione… incrociamo le dita ed affidiamoci a moncada massara Maldini!


A questo punto credo verrà fuori dallo scouting il nome.
Un po’ di giocatori del campionato francese:
1) tra le nuove leve un centrocampista che mi intriga veramente tanto è *Lesley Ugochukwu*, centrocampista del Rennes, molto giovane. Elegante, mediano che sa impostare molto bene, alto 1.88, aggressivo e abile a recuperare la palla. Viene paragonato a Vieira, ma il Rennes credo ci punterà forte questa stagione, non lo lascerà andare via per due noccioline.
2) *Eliot Matazo*, centrocampista belga del Monaco, classico giocatore box to box. Per fare un paragone, è un giocatore simile a Renato Sanches, ma più dinamico, sa destreggiarsi bene con la palla tra i piedi, è il giocatore da "palla in banca". Anche lui però appartiene a una bottega piuttosto cara, il Monaco, che non lascia andare via i suoi prospetti a basse cifre.
3) E veniamo a quello che secondo me può essere un giocatore in orbita Milan, la classica moncadata: *Amir Richardson* , centrocampista del Le Havre. Per me è una gemma nascosta, giocatore alto 1.95, difficile da superare e molto bravo a costruire il gioco. Nonostante l'altezza, non è statico... molto mobile per il campo, chiaramente aggiungerebbe cm al centrocampo che sarebbero fondamentali. Mancino naturale, siccome milita in Ligue 2 lo si può acquistare a cifre relativamente basse. Si stanno interessando a lui squadre della Ligue 1 che poi presumibilmente lo rivenderanno ai canonici 25-30-35 milioni.


----------

